# Equivalent de putty -> Connexion SSH



## Adri06 (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour au forum Mac 

Je suis à la recherche d'un soft équivalent à Putty, c'est à dire que l'on pourrait appeler via le Terminal avec des options .

Par exemple : "putty.exe ssh user@adresseIP mot de passe "

En effet, avec ce système on peut se logger en fournissant le mot de passe à Putty.

J'aimerai donc un système équivalent pour mac ..

Si vous en connaissez un ... Merci


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2010)

Adri06 a dit:


> Bonjour au forum Mac
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un soft équivalent à Putty, c'est à dire que l'on pourrait appeler via le Terminal avec des options .
> 
> ...



Bah, si tu veux te connecter en SSH a un serveur. Tu te sers simplement du terminal ...


----------



## Adri06 (18 Juillet 2010)

Sauf que l'on ne peut pas spécifier le mot de passe ^^


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2010)

Tu le rentres juste après non? Je ne comprends pas ton problème !


----------



## Adri06 (18 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu le rentres juste après non? Je ne comprends pas ton problème !



Je voudrai le spécifier directement dans la première commande, et ne pas avoir à le rentrer ensuite


----------



## Nyx0uf (18 Juillet 2010)

Crée un certificat.


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Crée un certificat.



How ? Echange de clef ? Cela requiert tout de même une connexion avec mot de passe manuellement la première fois ^^


----------



## Nyx0uf (19 Juillet 2010)

Certes, mais tu le fais une fois et après t'es tranquille.

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ssh


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Je sais, mais je voudrai ne pas avoir à le faire


----------



## ntx (19 Juillet 2010)

Et bien alors tu oublies ssh et tu te contentes de sh :rateau:


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Ba .. xD 

En fait, Putty sous Windows le fait très bien .. putty.exe ssh user@IP -mot_de_passe !

Cela existe forcément sous Mac OSX aussi


----------



## Nyx0uf (19 Juillet 2010)

Installes MacPort, y a un package putty normalement.


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Exact :

sudo port install putty

Le problème est que (évidemment), j'ai une belle erreur à la fin :


--->  Computing dependencies for putty
--->  Dependencies to be installed: gtk1
--->  Building gtk1
Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command failed
Log for gtk1 is at: /opt/local/var/macports/logs/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_x11_gtk1/main.log
Error: The following dependencies failed to build: gtk1
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
To report a bug, see <http://guide.macports.org/#project.tickets>


J'ai donc fait :

sudo port uninstall gtk1

puis sudo port install gtk1 mais pareil !

Du coup, impossible d'ouvrir putty


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2010)

Adri06 a dit:


> Sauf que l'on ne peut pas spécifier le mot de passe ^^



creer une clef privee/publique c'est fait pour ca

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




Adri06 a dit:


> How ? Echange de clef ? Cela requiert tout de même une connexion avec mot de passe manuellement la première fois ^^



et ? et ? non, tu crees un compte dummy tu upload ta clef publique dsa ou rsa pour ton user admin, tu te re-connectes en admin et tu blast dummy, et bien sur tu n'acceptes aucune session sans clef et surtout sans root.

le reste c'est de la bidouille inutile

pour finir,  sinon si tu veux absolument rester cretin, ton keychain app gere ca .........


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais disons alors que oui, je veux rester crétin


----------



## Adri06 (19 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Crée un certificat.



Y a t'il un moyen de le créer directement depuis l'application ?


----------

